# Freshpet Select food



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

While on vacation I saw in a Fred Meyer store the refrigerated food Freshpet Select. I know someone mentioned it a while ago here, but not much was known at the time. I bought a roll of it and Shoni liked it. However with the stress of the vacation situation he was suffering a flare up of his IBS, or whatever it is, and so after he tried it I decided to wait to feed him more of it until his tummy settles down. Now I'm home and want to know more about it before giving him more. I tried Whole Dog Journal and dogaware.com but nothing mentioned. B)


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 11 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603620


> While on vacation I saw in a Fred Meyer store the refrigerated food Freshpet Select. I know someone mentioned it a while ago here, but not much was known at the time. I bought a roll of it and Shoni liked it. However with the stress of the vacation situation he was suffering a flare up of his IBS, or whatever it is, and so after he tried it I decided to wait to feed him more of it until his tummy settles down. Now I'm home and want to know more about it before giving him more. I tried Whole Dog Journal and dogaware.com but nothing mentioned. B)[/B]


off topic here, sorry, but in regards to Shoni's tummy situation, have you thought of possibly trying a probiotic? (friendly bacteria)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 11 2008, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603627


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 11 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603620





> While on vacation I saw in a Fred Meyer store the refrigerated food Freshpet Select. I know someone mentioned it a while ago here, but not much was known at the time. I bought a roll of it and Shoni liked it. However with the stress of the vacation situation he was suffering a flare up of his IBS, or whatever it is, and so after he tried it I decided to wait to feed him more of it until his tummy settles down. Now I'm home and want to know more about it before giving him more. I tried Whole Dog Journal and dogaware.com but nothing mentioned. B)[/B]


off topic here, sorry, but in regards to Shoni's tummy situation, have you thought of possibly trying a probiotic? (friendly bacteria)

[/B][/QUOTE]
Yep, the vet prescribed one that he has every day.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think much of this food. IMO its not that great of quality, even though they say it is. I always wonder about dog food carried at Walmarts. That is where it is sold here. If you have IBS issues, I would skip it, and toss it.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

It is not sold in wal-mart here, it is only at the vets office. I have tried to research, but there is not much information out there. Let me know what you think.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I live in Texas and its sold at all Walmarts here, not sure why its not at your Walmart. You've kind of answered your own question on research, there is none, and is why I wouldn't use it. If you have to dig on info to find something about dog food, its probably not the best choice.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I will contact the buyer at Wal-Mart HO and see what I can find out. It is probably not here b/c they are just testing it or it is a "store to community" thing. All things are not in all Wal-Marts. I will try to find out for sure. I will update when I have more information.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm sure it is not all Fred Meyer's either. That is where I found it at the coast, but our store here doesn't carry it. Different buyers or suppliers at different places. Normally I would not buy a "store" food but it is so hard to find something Shoni will eat and this "claims" to be all natural, etc. It doesn't claim Organic however. Some forms where people posted on the web they really like it, but I was hoping for info from a source I could trust like Whole Dog Journal. :huh:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Many of you know I am obsessive about finding good dog food and have spent hours and hours researching.

I recommend the *Party Animal* canned food that I've been going on and on about here on SM, especially if your furbaby has digestion problems. I talked to the owner of this company for an hour the other day. He's an ethical person and the food is completely USDA certified organic. Tamizami met him recently and spoke well of him too.

The only item that is in some of the Party Animal flavors that isn't from the USA is the organic avocado oil, which is from New Zealand. He uses the highest grade vitamin mix that he can find. He told me that he would use organic vitamins if they made them in a mix but they don't. All of the food is human-quality. 

No, this food isn't cheap and no, it's not sold everywhere, but where else can you find a 100% organic canned food, with some grain free flavors to choose from? (Not even Castor and Pollux is 100% organic, and their canned have grains.) And free shipping, too? And in what other company can you talk to the owner for an hour on the phone and drill him with a million questions? And he answers every one and is still nice to you?  

Website.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I work for this company (interning, actually) and I can tell you that it is indeed a very high quality food. There are NO by products, corn, fillers, wheat, or preservatives. It's the first good food you can actually buy in a grocery store, and it must be refrigerated. So you can throw away the misconception that I DID used to have, that there's no good food in a grocery store. The ingredients are all local, and the plant is in Quakertown, PA. 

If you'd like any more information or some free coupons, please feel free to PM me. I guarantee you this is an amazing and VERY high quality food, as I use it myself and used to feed raw


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Dee, (I'm not sure how to quote on here yet lol!) the reason it's not in Whole Dog Food Journal yet is because the company is brand new (just recently being formed in 2005). The founders worked with vets from all across the country specializing in canine nutrition to formulate it.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 11 2008, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603655


> I don't think much of this food. IMO its not that great of quality, even though they say it is. I always wonder about dog food carried at Walmarts. That is where it is sold here. If you have IBS issues, I would skip it, and toss it.[/B]


Found out how to quote  yay! I thought the same thing. When they offered me my position I thought there was NO way I'd promote a food sold in a grocery store or Wal Mart. At the time I was feeding raw. After doing research I realized what a great food it is, and I switched then and there. Their product is very innovative in that it's first, all fresh and natural and needs to be refrigerated, and second, that it IS sold in grocery stores. I can assure you that just because it's sold in a store that's known for terrible foods, doesn't mean it is one  It just means that you don't have go trekking as far for a good food now!  If you'd like more information I'd be more than happy to answer for you. Like I said, I was skeptical at first because I'm in Animal Sciences with a concentration in canine nutrition- this stuff means more to me than anything else, and I would never support anything that wasn't the best for my dog


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 11 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603733


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 11 2008, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603655





> I don't think much of this food. IMO its not that great of quality, even though they say it is. I always wonder about dog food carried at Walmarts. That is where it is sold here. If you have IBS issues, I would skip it, and toss it.[/B]


Found out how to quote  yay! I thought the same thing. When they offered me my position I thought there was NO way I'd promote a food sold in a grocery store or Wal Mart. At the time I was feeding raw. After doing research I realized what a great food it is, and I switched then and there. Their product is very innovative in that it's first, all fresh and natural and needs to be refrigerated, and second, that it IS sold in grocery stores. I can assure you that just because it's sold in a store that's known for terrible foods, doesn't mean it is one  It just means that you don't have go trekking as far for a good food now!  If you'd like more information I'd be more than happy to answer for you. Like I said, I was skeptical at first because I'm in Animal Sciences with a concentration in canine nutrition- this stuff means more to me than anything else, and I would never support anything that wasn't the best for my dog 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for allowing us to ask you questions. Here are mine. Im sorry I'm so detailed. :shocked: 

Are the chicken/beef raised in the United States? If so, are they from the same livestock that human grade food is from? If not, from what country does the chicken/beef come from?
What are the chickens/cattle fed? 
Is the broth ingredient from the same animals that the meat/chicken is from, or is it sourced from a different place? If so, where?
What exactly is "natural flavors?" 
Where is the brown rice from?
What about the rice bran? Where is that from?
Where is the soy flour from? Is it from genetically modified seeds?

What types of quality control do they use to ensure that the vitamin mixtures are added in the proper amounts? What other types of testing do they use?

Thanks.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry for so many posts! I don't know how to double or triple quote- but anyway--- I just wanted to add that if anyone has more questions, PLEASE please ask me, on here or by PM. We're trying to eradicate the opinion that this is not a good food just because it's sold in some grocery store. I am also MORE than happy to send you free brochures and coupons to get some free samples of the food so you can try it yourself and see what you think, so please contact me! Even if you just want to get a free trial roll (the coupon is for a free 1lb roll) and cut it up, you can see the quality inside the roll  I'm not just set out to work for this company to promote something I don't believe in- I love this stuff, and not everyone has to love it, but it's important that people know it IS a great food, and just as wonderful as the highest quality kibble or raw diet out there


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 11 2008, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603747


> QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 11 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603733





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 11 2008, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603655





> I don't think much of this food. IMO its not that great of quality, even though they say it is. I always wonder about dog food carried at Walmarts. That is where it is sold here. If you have IBS issues, I would skip it, and toss it.[/B]


Found out how to quote  yay! I thought the same thing. When they offered me my position I thought there was NO way I'd promote a food sold in a grocery store or Wal Mart. At the time I was feeding raw. After doing research I realized what a great food it is, and I switched then and there. Their product is very innovative in that it's first, all fresh and natural and needs to be refrigerated, and second, that it IS sold in grocery stores. I can assure you that just because it's sold in a store that's known for terrible foods, doesn't mean it is one  It just means that you don't have go trekking as far for a good food now!  If you'd like more information I'd be more than happy to answer for you. Like I said, I was skeptical at first because I'm in Animal Sciences with a concentration in canine nutrition- this stuff means more to me than anything else, and I would never support anything that wasn't the best for my dog 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for allowing us to ask you questions. Here are mine. Im sorry I'm so detailed. :shocked: 

Are the chicken/beef raised in the United States? If so, are they from the same livestock that human grade food is from? If not, from what country does the chicken/beef come from?
What are the chickens/cattle fed? 
Is the broth ingredient from the same animals that the meat/chicken is from, or is it sourced from a different place? If so, where?
What exactly is "natural flavors?" 
Where is the brown rice from?
What about the rice bran? Where is that from?
Where is the soy flour from? Is it from genetically modified seeds?

What types of quality control do they use to ensure that the vitamin mixtures are added in the proper amounts? What other types of testing do they use?

Thanks.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the questions!! Here are the answers (and keep the questions coming!!)

Are the chicken/beef raised in the United States? If so, are they from the same livestock that human grade food is from? If not, from what country does the chicken/beef come from?
*YES-- All of the ingredients come from local farms in the Quakertown, PA area; the chicken and beef (and turkey- we have a chicken/turkey roll also) all come from local farms and are the same livestock that is considered human grade. The plant in Quakertown actually used to be a human meat plant; everything that goes on there and every product going in is human grade, but we can't state that legally on the label because it's not inspected by the FDA as of yet; however, I have been there and witnessed everything myself and it's very impressive to say the least!*


What are the chickens/cattle fed? 
*I do not know the full answer to this but I will send an email out to my boss to find out for you. Since I'm an animal science major I know all about cow and chicken nutrition as well, and there is a belief that some farm animals are fed ground-up dead animals and all of that. I know that is NOT what the chickens/cattle are being fed that contribute to FreshPet *



Is the broth ingredient from the same animals that the meat/chicken is from, or is it sourced from a different place? If so, where?
*Yes, the broth is from the same source, and there are no preservatives in the broth as well. You might have noticed the broth in our treats, if you've seen those (The Loved Dog). Those treats are basically chicken meat, chicken broth, and oats to hold the treat together. They look like little sausages, and they actually taste like little sausages as well, but with no salt (Yep, I've tried them, and I've tasted all the foods as well). These treats are the only thing that is NOT made in the Quakertown plant. The treats are made in Wisconsin in a human meat plant that actually does make breakfast sausages right next door  Again, all those ingredients are fresh, natural, and grown locally*

What exactly is "natural flavors?" 
*Here is a definition of natural flavors: "The term natural flavor or natural flavoring means the essential oil, oleoresin, essence or extractive, protein hydrolysate, distillate, or any product of roasting, heating or enzymolysis, which contains the flavoring constituents derived from a spice, fruit or fruit juice, vegetable or vegetable juice, edible yeast, herb, bark, bud, root, leaf or similar plant material, meat, seafood, poultry, eggs, dairy products, or fermentation products thereof, whose significant function in food is flavoring rather than nutritional."

Basically, I know the natural flavors as the flavors given off by the ingredients in the food. Our food is actually pasteurized to lock in ingredients, keep proteins from becoming denatured, and lock in these natural flavors during our slow cooking process. The food is NOT raw, however... it IS thoroughly cooked and very safe  *

Where is the brown rice from?
What about the rice bran? Where is that from?
Where is the soy flour from? Is it from genetically modified seeds?
*All of these ingredients again are local; I can find out exactly where for you as well. The soy beans are NOT GMOs, but I will check to be sure so I can give you a 100% honest answer about that *

If you have any more questions please ask!


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

"What types of quality control do they use to ensure that the vitamin mixtures are added in the proper amounts? What other types of testing do they use?"

Oops  This one didn't get added before. The company employs 58 people, including the plant and the headquarters in Secaucus, NJ. We don't manufacture tons and tons of product per day; everything is carefully made and supervised by a person, not just a machine. I will find out what specifically they use to make sure the vitamin mixtures are accurate, but like I said they spent tons of time working with vets specializing in canine nutrition, and the vets formulated the exact vitamin content for FreshPet. As for other types of food testing, can you be more specific? They do not use animals that belong in the 4D category (diseased, disabled, dead and dying). A product from each batch is tested to ensure that things have mixed correctly and that the appropriate quantities have been added. If they are making a new product, they will be working with the vets to ensure it is high quality, and meats every regulation under AAFCO, and then some 





Great questions  Like I said, I will post again on the definite answers once I receive word back. If anyone doesn't have the website, it's www.FreshPet.com. There's some great info on there as well. Something else that I think is important to note is that the moisture content of the food is 70%, which is almost exactly the moisture content of a chicken breast. It is not a wet food by any means, though!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 11 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603758


> "What types of quality control do they use to ensure that the vitamin mixtures are added in the proper amounts? What other types of testing do they use?"
> 
> Oops  This one didn't get added before. The company employs 58 people, including the plant and the headquarters in Secaucus, NJ. We don't manufacture tons and tons of product per day; everything is carefully made and supervised by a person, not just a machine. I will find out what specifically they use to make sure the vitamin mixtures are accurate, but like I said they spent tons of time working with vets specializing in canine nutrition, and the vets formulated the exact vitamin content for FreshPet. As for other types of food testing, can you be more specific? They do not use animals that belong in the 4D category (diseased, disabled, dead and dying). A product from each batch is tested to ensure that things have mixed correctly and that the appropriate quantities have been added. If they are making a new product, they will be working with the vets to ensure it is high quality, and meats every regulation under AAFCO, and then some
> 
> ...






I think you answered my question about the food testing, thank you. I apologize if I am being so "anal." I have three more.  

1. So the processing plant is in Secaucus NJ, and the livestock/poultry are raised in PA? 

2.What is the country of origin for the vitamin mixes? 

3. If the vitamin mixes are from a source outside the USA, what quality controls are in place within the foreign plant to ensure that the vitamin mixes actually contain the vitamins that they say they do, and that they are manufactured to USDA/FDA standards? (The reason why I ask this is that there are many human vitamins on the market that when tested do not contain the vitamins they claim.)

All of these questions I am asking you are the same questions I have asked many pet food manufacturers. I have also posed some of these same questions to human food manufacturers, and human vitamin companies. 

At this point in time, when one begins to research the quality of the HUMAN food supply, they will learn that there are things going on at the manufacturing/growing level that are at the very least detrimental to our health, to put it mildly. Which leads me to be very skeptical about the PET food supply. 

No offense to you or any other person here, but this is the reason why I choose to feed my dog certified organic food. There are more quality controls put in place for organic certification, and IMO, no one, especially tiny dogs, need to overload their bodies with pesticides from the veggies in the food, and the pesticide residue from the grains that are fed to the livestock. This is just one person's opinion, and I am very very picky about my food. 

Thanks for patiently answering my questions and welcome!!


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 11 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603769


> QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 11 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603758





> "What types of quality control do they use to ensure that the vitamin mixtures are added in the proper amounts? What other types of testing do they use?"
> 
> Oops  This one didn't get added before. The company employs 58 people, including the plant and the headquarters in Secaucus, NJ. We don't manufacture tons and tons of product per day; everything is carefully made and supervised by a person, not just a machine. I will find out what specifically they use to make sure the vitamin mixtures are accurate, but like I said they spent tons of time working with vets specializing in canine nutrition, and the vets formulated the exact vitamin content for FreshPet. As for other types of food testing, can you be more specific? They do not use animals that belong in the 4D category (diseased, disabled, dead and dying). A product from each batch is tested to ensure that things have mixed correctly and that the appropriate quantities have been added. If they are making a new product, they will be working with the vets to ensure it is high quality, and meats every regulation under AAFCO, and then some
> 
> ...






I think you answered my question about the food testing, thank you. I apologize if I am being so "anal." I have three more.  

1. So the processing plant is in Secaucus NJ, and the livestock/poultry are raised in PA? 

2.What is the country of origin for the vitamin mixes? 

3. If the vitamin mixes are from a source outside the USA, what quality controls are in place within the foreign plant to ensure that the vitamin mixes actually contain the vitamins that they say they do, and that they are manufactured to USDA/FDA standards? (The reason why I ask this is that there are many human vitamins on the market that when tested do not contain the vitamins they claim.)

All of these questions I am asking you are the same questions I have asked many pet food manufacturers. I have also posed some of these same questions to human food manufacturers, and human vitamin companies. 

At this point in time, when one begins to research the quality of the HUMAN food supply, they will learn that there are things going on at the manufacturing/growing level that are at the very least detrimental to our health, to put it mildly. Which leads me to be very skeptical about the PET food supply. 

No offense to you or any other person here, but this is the reason why I choose to feed my dog certified organic food. There are more quality controls put in place for organic certification, and IMO, no one, especially tiny dogs, need to overload their bodies with pesticides from the veggies in the food, and the pesticide residue from the grains that are fed to the livestock. This is just one person's opinion, and I am very very picky about my food. 

Thanks for patiently answering my questions and welcome!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Don't be sorry! You obviously love your dogs as much as I love all of mine, and nutrition is important! I couldn't care less what I eat, personally, but when it comes to my babies, they only get the best!! I think it's great that you're asking questions! Even if you decide it's not for you, which it's not for everyone, you know what it's completely about!


1. So the processing plant is in Secaucus NJ, and the livestock/poultry are raised in PA? 
*The headquarters are in Secaucus; the processing plant and the farms are in PA*


2.What is the country of origin for the vitamin mixes? 
*These would be from the US also  We do have some ingredients coming from Canada...I can check on exactly which ones on our label are from Canada.*

3. If the vitamin mixes are from a source outside the USA, what quality controls are in place within the foreign plant to ensure that the vitamin mixes actually contain the vitamins that they say they do, and that they are manufactured to USDA/FDA standards? (The reason why I ask this is that there are many human vitamins on the market that when tested do not contain the vitamins they claim.)
*The only place other than the US it would come from is Canada, so let me check and make sure they are from the US (I'm almost positive they are)... if they are NOT, I will find out what the quality controls are*

I can totally understand being so finicky! I fed raw to mine like I said, because I wanted to know EXACTLY what was going into the diet. I will ask about pesticide use on the vegetables for you as well!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Tellywoo, thank you for such great info. How were we so lucky to have you here!? :biggrin: 

Are you familiar with the Dog Food Project website and the page on things to avoid in dog food? The link is to that page. It is pretty long so rather than copy it here, I'm hoping you will read through it and let us know if Freshpet contains those things. My Shoni is 1 yr. old and 6 lb. of love that doesn't like dog food. I've tried about everything available to me that is considered high quality natural and organic canned and dry food. I live for Whole Dog Journal's lists. To complicate things he has a slightly compromised liver that I do not want to stress and symptoms of either IBS or IBD that I haven't linked to any certain thing as yet.

Those things make up a little white furry package that is complicated to feed. I've even cooked for him but I am about to decide that my potato/sweet potato, chicken, egg, rice or oatmeal, green bean mixture irritates the tummy problem. If he in fact will eat Freshpet rolls it would be great, providing we don't get mucousy stools.

I have a question--after cutting into the roll how many days can I keep it refrigerated? I usually end up throwing out 2/3 of any can of food. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 11 2008, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603935


> Tellywoo, thank you for such great info. How were we so lucky to have you here!? :biggrin:
> 
> Are you familiar with the Dog Food Project website and the page on things to avoid in dog food? The link is to that page. It is pretty long so rather than copy it here, I'm hoping you will read through it and let us know if Freshpet contains those things. My Shoni is 1 yr. old and 6 lb. of love that doesn't like dog food. I've tried about everything available to me that is considered high quality natural and organic canned and dry food. I live for Whole Dog Journal's lists. To complicate things he has a slightly compromised liver that I do not want to stress and symptoms of either IBS or IBD that I haven't linked to any certain thing as yet.
> 
> ...


Dee....have you tried Royal Canine Hepatic? Mine usually aren't thrilled with kibble and they eat it with no problem. It is recommended for dogs with liver problems.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I appreciate you coming on here and answering all our questions. One from me, why don't you just have all these answers on your website, so we don't have to dig and dig on the internet? Or have someone like u come on here as newbie and explain this company? How am I to believe that all your answers are true? I am having a tough time trusting you, and I can't believe I would be the only one on here doubting u. Sorry if I am being a little rude, but we get alot of people coming on here saying they are someone when they are not. 

When this food is listed in the dog journal and has been inspected more thoroughly, and all answers on your website then I may start believeing. I look at your website and it still needs great improving on answers. Right now it looks like any other dog food sold in a supermarket.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 12 2008, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604004


> I appreciate you coming on here and answering all our questions. One from me, why don't you just have all these answers on your website, so we don't have to dig and dig on the internet? Or have someone like u come on here as newbie and explain this company? How am I to believe that all your answers are true? I am having a tough time trusting you, and I can't believe I would be the only one on here doubting u. Sorry if I am being a little rude, but we get alot of people coming on here saying they are someone when they are not.
> 
> When this food is listed in the dog journal and has been inspected more thoroughly, and all answers on your website then I may start believeing. I look at your website and it still needs great improving on answers. Right now it looks like any other dog food sold in a supermarket.[/B]


There is a phone number on their website. Maybe they can help you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 11 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603938


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 11 2008, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603935





> Tellywoo, thank you for such great info. How were we so lucky to have you here!? :biggrin:
> 
> Are you familiar with the Dog Food Project website and the page on things to avoid in dog food? The link is to that page. It is pretty long so rather than copy it here, I'm hoping you will read through it and let us know if Freshpet contains those things. My Shoni is 1 yr. old and 6 lb. of love that doesn't like dog food. I've tried about everything available to me that is considered high quality natural and organic canned and dry food. I live for Whole Dog Journal's lists. To complicate things he has a slightly compromised liver that I do not want to stress and symptoms of either IBS or IBD that I haven't linked to any certain thing as yet.
> 
> ...


Dee....have you tried Royal Canine Hepatic? Mine usually aren't thrilled with kibble and they eat it with no problem. It is recommended for dogs with liver problems.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hi Maggie--No, I haven't tried any Royal Canine products. Is that one a RX food? Shoni isn't eating enough dry to amount to what he would need in a day, only a few pieces. I've got three kinds at the moment that I mix and he eats maybe 6-12 pieces a day. I'll look it up and look at the ingredents.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 12 2008, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604004


> I appreciate you coming on here and answering all our questions. One from me, why don't you just have all these answers on your website, so we don't have to dig and dig on the internet? Or have someone like u come on here as newbie and explain this company? How am I to believe that all your answers are true? I am having a tough time trusting you, and I can't believe I would be the only one on here doubting u. Sorry if I am being a little rude, but we get alot of people coming on here saying they are someone when they are not.
> 
> When this food is listed in the dog journal and has been inspected more thoroughly, and all answers on your website then I may start believeing. I look at your website and it still needs great improving on answers. Right now it looks like any other dog food sold in a supermarket.[/B]



Well you must get a lot of fishy people on here then!! I'm not sure what to tell you except that our website does speak for itself. There's nothing hidden, and we have great customer service. What you SHOULDN'T be doing is googling around the internet trying to find out for yourself, as you said- You should be contacting our customer service on our customer service page and going right to the source, NOT trying to find rumors from other websites.

As for me, I'm sorry you think I'm some kind of stalker. I've been a member of this forum since February and I just started doing work with this company in mid June. I had just decided to start posting, and then this thread caught my eye and I wanted to address it. If you do not believe things you hear me say, PLEASE contact FreshPet and don't judge ME for trying to clear up confusion from people who just want to judge this food based on its location. Honestly YES it is hard to get into smaller stores at the moment because the food is expensive to make, and expensive to keep it in storage because of its expiration dates. This isn't some food that has a long shelf life! As someone asked, once it's opened it's good for about 5 days to a week in the fridge. Don't judge that just because it's in grocery stores, it's automatically bad. Please contact our customer service instead of making assumptions. It's always better to go by the source. Since I'm not a good enough source for you, go right to the company!


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 11 2008, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603935


> Tellywoo, thank you for such great info. How were we so lucky to have you here!? :biggrin:
> 
> Are you familiar with the Dog Food Project website and the page on things to avoid in dog food? The link is to that page. It is pretty long so rather than copy it here, I'm hoping you will read through it and let us know if Freshpet contains those things. My Shoni is 1 yr. old and 6 lb. of love that doesn't like dog food. I've tried about everything available to me that is considered high quality natural and organic canned and dry food. I live for Whole Dog Journal's lists. To complicate things he has a slightly compromised liver that I do not want to stress and symptoms of either IBS or IBD that I haven't linked to any certain thing as yet.
> 
> ...



Honestly just by luck! I am indeed no stalker for the company- I've been a member on here since February and just started doing things with FP in mid June. I actually bought a Juicy Couture carrier for Telly on here back in March I think from "Fach" on here. What a sweetie  lol! 

I have been to the Dog Food Project and I'll go over it to discuss it. Our rolls come in 1, 1.5, 3 and 6 lb rolls. They have an expiration date right on the package to open the product by that date, and then once you open it, it's good for about 5 days to a week afterwards


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Also, for those like Cloey and others doubting me, that's FINE. I'm not here to try and sell this food. I'm only here to clear up questions because of the misconceptions I noticed earlier in the thread. This food isn't for everyone, just like raw isn't for everyone, EP, Wellness, Merrick isn't for everyone. EVERYONE feeds their dog differently and needs to do what they feel comfortable with. My only purpose here, is to clear up the questions people have about the food. And if I am still not trusted for whatever reason, and that's fine, I don't trust a lot of society either, PLEASE contact FreshPet, or myself in private, and I will make sure your questions are answered 100% completely. And if you still don't believe it from the company, then I guess we can't help...you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink  So either way, your opinions are your own and will always be respected. I'm just trying to give help to those that would like to know.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 12 2008, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604035


> Also, for those like Cloey and others doubting me, that's FINE. I'm not here to try and sell this food. I'm only here to clear up questions because of the misconceptions I noticed earlier in the thread. This food isn't for everyone, just like raw isn't for everyone, EP, Wellness, Merrick isn't for everyone. EVERYONE feeds their dog differently and needs to do what they feel comfortable with. My only purpose here, is to clear up the questions people have about the food. And if I am still not trusted for whatever reason, and that's fine, I don't trust a lot of society either, PLEASE contact FreshPet, or myself in private, and I will make sure your questions are answered 100% completely. And if you still don't believe it from the company, then I guess we can't help...you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink  So either way, your opinions are your own and will always be respected. I'm just trying to give help to those that would like to know.[/B]


 Yes, I could tell you are just trying to be helpful. Its great to have a member here that can answer specific questions about a product. Thank you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 12 2008, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604048


> QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 12 2008, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604035





> Also, for those like Cloey and others doubting me, that's FINE. I'm not here to try and sell this food. I'm only here to clear up questions because of the misconceptions I noticed earlier in the thread. This food isn't for everyone, just like raw isn't for everyone, EP, Wellness, Merrick isn't for everyone. EVERYONE feeds their dog differently and needs to do what they feel comfortable with. My only purpose here, is to clear up the questions people have about the food. And if I am still not trusted for whatever reason, and that's fine, I don't trust a lot of society either, PLEASE contact FreshPet, or myself in private, and I will make sure your questions are answered 100% completely. And if you still don't believe it from the company, then I guess we can't help...you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink  So either way, your opinions are your own and will always be respected. I'm just trying to give help to those that would like to know.[/B]


Yes, I could tell you are just trying to be helpful. Its great to have a member here that can answer specific questions about a product. Thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't feel like Tellywoo is a anything but an honest member who just happens to work for Freshpet. I appreciate the answers she was able to give, and think if we need more we should ask the company or wait for it to be reviewed by the experts.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Dee and Malt's Mommy  And really, I DON'T have all the answers, but I'm just trying to clear up as much as I can and as much as people ask here- And it's only fair to admit I don't know everything, but if you contact FreshPet, guaranteed they will get back to you with the answers! I am going to make a request that some additional FAQs be addressed on the webpage as well. If we can make it better for folks like you, that would be great. I think the questions that have been asked are wonderful- are there any more that you'd like to see on the webpage? Also, what else would you change? Since we are a new company, the newness factor limits us a bit--Everyone was new once, right? At one point, Merrick, which I consider to be a great high quality kibble, was brand new and receiving criticism as well  Besides being in WDJ, which I will question when that will occur on Monday, what else would you like to see on our site?

Thanks again


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I do again appreciate all your help on clarifying Fresh Pet Select. I guess what I meant, is the questions we are asking, shouldn't some of those answers be on the site, without having to call customer service to verify? Like all food in time things will decided on the product. Its too new for me to tell what kind of product it is. I wasn't googling around except the dog journal. I personally am not interested investigating the product, because I am on a good diet now with Clifford, but was trying to suggest improvement on your site with the questions we have asked here. Your site is insightfull but not complete. I have been to many sites on other foods that list the questions and answers like we have asked on theirs, thats all I was suggesting. I am glad you have joined, and look forward to more of your knowlege.

I am glad others on here have gotten their answers, and can move on from here to try the product.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 12 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604077


> I do again appreciate all your help on clarifying Fresh Pet Select. I guess what I meant, is the questions we are asking, shouldn't some of those answers be on the site, without having to call customer service to verify? Like all food in time things will decided on the product. Its too new for me to tell what kind of product it is. I wasn't googling around except the dog journal. I personally am not interested investigating the product, because I am on a good diet now with Clifford, but was trying to suggest improvement on your site with the questions we have asked here. Your site is insightfull but not complete. I have been to many sites on other foods that list the questions and answers like we have asked on theirs, thats all I was suggesting. I am glad you have joined, and look forward to more of your knowlege.
> 
> I am glad others on here have gotten their answers, and can move on from here to try the product.[/B]


Thank you very much for your opinions! We need ALL of them. Nothing in this world is perfect and like I said, being new, we need to reach out to the people that don't care as much, and care very VERY much like everyone on here does. Can you give me some more things you might like to see on the webpage? Would it help to have a section about the manufacturing process and quality control? The names of the vets used to formulate? An exact list of locations from where ingredients come from? I know you are happy with your diet- which is fabulous- but if you were looking to switch, what would be especially helpful? Some of the questions asked here are very specific, so it seems it would be beneficial to get more knitty gritty with the details, am I right? I really appreciate your thoughts on this- it takes great critics to create something great- and that's not just for pet food!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 12 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604079


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 12 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604077





> I do again appreciate all your help on clarifying Fresh Pet Select. I guess what I meant, is the questions we are asking, shouldn't some of those answers be on the site, without having to call customer service to verify? Like all food in time things will decided on the product. Its too new for me to tell what kind of product it is. I wasn't googling around except the dog journal. I personally am not interested investigating the product, because I am on a good diet now with Clifford, but was trying to suggest improvement on your site with the questions we have asked here. Your site is insightfull but not complete. I have been to many sites on other foods that list the questions and answers like we have asked on theirs, thats all I was suggesting. I am glad you have joined, and look forward to more of your knowlege.
> 
> I am glad others on here have gotten their answers, and can move on from here to try the product.[/B]


Thank you very much for your opinions! We need ALL of them. Nothing in this world is perfect and like I said, being new, we need to reach out to the people that don't care as much, and care very VERY much like everyone on here does. Can you give me some more things you might like to see on the webpage? Would it help to have a section about the manufacturing process and quality control? The names of the vets used to formulate? An exact list of locations from where ingredients come from? I know you are happy with your diet- which is fabulous- but if you were looking to switch, what would be especially helpful? Some of the questions asked here are very specific, so it seems it would be beneficial to get more knitty gritty with the details, am I right? I really appreciate your thoughts on this- it takes great critics to create something great- and that's not just for pet food!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, your reply answers everything. All your questions and suggestions should go directly to your site. If that happens, that would exceed all other sites I have observed. I know there are quite a few of us that like to make sure where the product is from, how the animals are fed, pesticides, organic, and made here in the US. I personally like grain free products, because I believe Clifford is allergic to grain, so he is on a all protein diet. Thanks so much, and didn't mean to raze you. Welcome to SM if I didn't say that


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE


> Wow, your reply answers everything. All your questions and suggestions should go directly to your site. If that happens, that would exceed all other sites I have observed. I know there are quite a few of us that like to make sure where the product is from, how the animals are fed, pesticides, organic, and made here in the US. I personally like grain free products, because I believe Clifford is allergic to grain, so he is on a all protein diet. Thanks so much, and didn't mean to raze you. Welcome to SM if I didn't say that [/B]



Aww you're sweet  I will make a collection of everything discussed here and get it in to corporate ASAP on Monday. Like I said, these things aren't important to someone who is just looking for a dog food, or someone who knows a little and wants a GOOD dog food. The things we've been discussing in this thread are important to people who are looking for a GREAT dog food, from some place they know they can trust, and if you can see it in writing or for yourself, hey that makes all the difference! The pet industry is a multi-billion dollar/year industry that has only and I believe will only keep increasing. For people like us that love our pets like our children, nothing will do except the absolute best!!!!! If anything else comes up that would help or you'd like addressed, feel free to ask!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Some of the more often seen things in dog food that I'd like to know from the Freshpet people that it is NOT in their products: BHA, BHT, Ethoxyquin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate, (any) By Products, Distillers (DDGS), Salt (sodium Chloride), sweetners, Propyl Gallate.

Put on label how long to have in refrig. after opening.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am sure you all saw this page on their site, but if not here it is: Fresh Pet Select Questions

Also, their is this said about organic: No, Freshpet foods are not organic. Few, if any, pet foods are all 100% organic, due to difficulty in locating organic ingredients as well as their costliness. At Freshpet, our focus is on finding the highest quality, freshest, all natural ingredients.

Their is salt listed in their ingredients not sure if that is a good thing or not. Nikki's mom could verify on that. Just wanted to share some more.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 12 2008, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604189


> I am sure you all saw this page on their site, but if not here it is: Fresh Pet Select Questions
> 
> Also, their is this said about organic: No, Freshpet foods are not organic. Few, if any, pet foods are all 100% organic, due to difficulty in locating organic ingredients as well as their costliness. At Freshpet, our focus is on finding the highest quality, freshest, all natural ingredients.
> 
> Their is salt listed in their ingredients not sure if that is a good thing or not. Nikki's mom could verify on that. Just wanted to share some more.[/B]



I believe that salt in small quantities is a necessary mineral. I wouldn't be concerned about the salt.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

deleted


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 12 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604131


> Some of the more often seen things in dog food that I'd like to know from the Freshpet people that it is NOT in their products: BHA, BHT, Ethoxyquin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate, (any) By Products, Distillers (DDGS), Salt (sodium Chloride), sweetners, Propyl Gallate.
> 
> Put on label how long to have in refrig. after opening.[/B]



Hi again Dee  I just replied to your PM  Anyway, there are none of those things in FreshPet food EXCEPT for salt, and there is only a little bit. It's way down on the ingredient list on the package, and I have been asked about the salt before. Basically, because there are no preservatives in the food, the only way to preserve it is to keep it in the fridge. The little bit of salt aids in preserving the product while it's in the fridge- that's the only purpose  

Thanks all, keep the suggestions coming as I'm compiling my list to send in! You all are doing a great job and I appreciate the suggestions. They're needed and very much appreciated to help people who might be interested or are just browsing


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

deleted


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

:mellow:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 12 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604253


> :mellow:[/B]


 

:back2topic: :back2topic:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 13 2008, 07:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604465


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 12 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604253





> :mellow:[/B]






:back2topic: :back2topic:
[/B][/QUOTE] :rockon:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Fresh Pet needs to reword this statement: "Few, *if any* pet *foods* are 100% organic." Party Animal's food ingredients are 100% organic. No, the added vitamins are not organic, but there are only 2 vitamin companies that I am aware of that make organic vitamins, and they do not make them for animals.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604506


> Fresh Pet needs to reword this statement: "Few, *if any* pet *foods* are 100% organic." Party Animal's food ingredients are 100% organic. No, the added vitamins are not organic, but there are only 2 vitamin companies that I am aware of that make organic vitamins, and they do not make them for animals.[/B]


I will mention this; however, it's true that there are few, and we will not advertise foods that are- that's Party Animal's job


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 13 2008, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604515


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604506





> Fresh Pet needs to reword this statement: "Few, *if any* pet *foods* are 100% organic." Party Animal's food ingredients are 100% organic. No, the added vitamins are not organic, but there are only 2 vitamin companies that I am aware of that make organic vitamins, and they do not make them for animals.[/B]


I will mention this; however, it's true that there are few, and we will not advertise foods that are- that's Party Animal's job 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are any of the ingredients in Fresh Pet organic? I assume if there were, it would say so on the ingredient list. Also, to be certified USDA organic, I believe there has to be at least 90% organic ingredients in a product.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 13 2008, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604515


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604506





> Fresh Pet needs to reword this statement: "Few, *if any* pet *foods* are 100% organic." Party Animal's food ingredients are 100% organic. No, the added vitamins are not organic, but there are only 2 vitamin companies that I am aware of that make organic vitamins, and they do not make them for animals.[/B]


I will mention this; however, it's true that there are few, and we will not advertise foods that are- that's Party Animal's job  
[/B][/QUOTE]



I understand what you are saying, yes, there are few, I am not questioning that part of the statement. When they tack on the *"if any,"* part, it is misleading like I stated before. 

I certainly don't believe they should promote another company, I do understand how the corporate world works. 

However they should be careful not to give perception that there are no truly organic foods out there, because there are. In addition to _Party Animal_, some of _By Nature Organics_ and _Castor and Pollux_ foods are almost 100 % organic - with the exception of the broth in C and P, and the vitamins in both. To me, that's a pretty good thing for a dog food. These companies are trying to become 100% organic, but it is hard because of the added vitamin mixes.

I am sure that Freshpet Select is a good food and many dogs will love it. I just have my own preferences for my dog.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 13 2008, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604517


> QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 13 2008, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604515





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604506





> Fresh Pet needs to reword this statement: "Few, *if any* pet *foods* are 100% organic." Party Animal's food ingredients are 100% organic. No, the added vitamins are not organic, but there are only 2 vitamin companies that I am aware of that make organic vitamins, and they do not make them for animals.[/B]


I will mention this; however, it's true that there are few, and we will not advertise foods that are- that's Party Animal's job 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are any of the ingredients in Fresh Pet organic? I assume if there were, it would say so on the ingredient list. Also, to be certified USDA organic, I believe there has to be at least 90% organic ingredients in a product.
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, our food is not an organic food  Our patent-pending manufacturing process to keep the ingredients fresh and natural is very costly as it is; being a new company, PERHAPS in the future there would be a drift to a certified organic formula. I will ask about future plans also.

To mention price, a 6lb roll is about $10 depending on the area you're in. On the east coast, that's what it is anyway. A 1lb roll is about $2.79-2.99. When I orginally looked at pricing, it came out to be about the same as my raw diet I was previously feeding, give or take a few cents.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604519


> QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 13 2008, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604515





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604506





> Fresh Pet needs to reword this statement: "Few, *if any* pet *foods* are 100% organic." Party Animal's food ingredients are 100% organic. No, the added vitamins are not organic, but there are only 2 vitamin companies that I am aware of that make organic vitamins, and they do not make them for animals.[/B]


I will mention this; however, it's true that there are few, and we will not advertise foods that are- that's Party Animal's job  
[/B][/QUOTE]



I understand what you are saying, yes, there are few, I am not questioning that part of the statement. When they tack on the *"if any,"* part, it is misleading like I stated before. 

I certainly don't believe they should promote another company, I do understand how the corporate world works. 

However they should be careful not to give perception that there are no truly organic foods out there, because there are. In addition to _Party Animal_, some of _By Nature Organics_ and _Castor and Pollux_ foods are almost 100 % organic - with the exception of the broth in C and P, and the vitamins in both. To me, that's a pretty good thing for a dog food. These companies are trying to become 100% organic, but it is hard because of the added vitamin mixes.

I am sure that Freshpet Select is a good food and many dogs will love it. I just have my own preferences for my dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes I understand the "if any" part. I will mention that to them. 

Like I said before, I'm not trying to sell this in any way  Everyone does have a specific preference for their dog, and you have to be comfortable with what you feed 100%. But because we're new and breaking into the system, it helps to have these opinions of people like yourself.

To note on how FreshPet started, it actually began with 3 men who were working for lower quality pet food companies in Australia. No, I won't mention any names  But they realized how terrible the food was, that dogs hated it, how overprocessed it was, etc. They began doing research and found that in Australia, most of the pet food is either raw, or completely natural, with just the basic things that dogs need, with no fillers or preservatives, among the rest of the list of things that shouldn't be in dog food. There was a butcher there that packaged up meats into big baloney-type rolls, and gave those to customers with dogs, and that's how the idea came over here- that why couldn't we manufacture the complete package in a dog food that is completely fresh and has wonderful ingredients in it? So that's how it started  It kind of makes me want to move to Australia since it seems like they're very in tune with their dogs and their nutrition!! But I hear there's a lot of box jellyfish, sharks and snakes... eek! lol jk


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Tellywoo, I appreciate you taking the time to inform us about this food. 

I hope I didn't sound too cranky.  Let me get on my soap box yet again, so you will know where I am coming from:

I have been into holistic health, eating organic and locally grown food, and pasture raised livestock for years due to my own health problems. When I got my Nikki, I decided that she would eat along those same lines, if possible. So I have had to spend many hours doing way too much research on dog food. That is why I ask so many questions and seem hardheaded about organic dog food getting credit when it is due them. I have used organic and non organic food. Most of the food seemed fine, but I was bothered by the fact that Nikki was eating food grown with pesticides.

It is DIFFICULT and expensive to manufacture organic pet food. Believe me, the smaller organic food (both pet and human) companies struggle to stay in business. Yes, some are now owned by huge companies. But I'm talking about the smaller companies because they couldn't survive and had to sell out. What a shame.

The difference between these smaller organic companies that are still in business, and the huge conglomerates is that they have a philosophy of caring about what is truly nutritious, as opposed to how much money they can make. For example, I buy raw, unpasteurized milk and free range eggs from a local farmer who has struggled for years to keep from raising the cost of his milk because he knows his customers can't afford to pay more. He DELIVERS the milk to local neighborhood points for pick up so his customers don't have to drive all the way to his farm. That is the type of person I want to give my money to, not some huge dairy factory that manufactures milk with added hormones in it, which nobody needs in their body. But that's just me.  I'm a little bit of a fanatic. I wish I didn't know so much about the food supply. I would sleep better at night. :shocked: 

I hope that your company has that same philosophy of caring more about what's nutritious than making millions. I hope that they aren't owned by, or will be bought out by, a huge corporation. Freshpet Select seems fine for those who wish to feed a non-organic pet food to their furbabies.

Honestly, I think that home cooking is the best thing you can do for your pet. It's hard, yes, to get all the necessary nutrients, but it CAN be done, with some research at the beginning. If pet owners can't or won't do that, fine. But If more pet food owners who feed commercial really did their research and rejected bad dog food, then the smaller, reputable companies would have a better chance to get into the market. I know that not everyone can afford the better quality food. I struggle with my budget, believe me. We've had to cut way back in other areas of our life to be able to eat the way we do. That was our choice, not everyone wants to, or can do that.

Smaller, reputable organic (and some non-organic) pet food companies need to be more well-known because the food is better for our pets. As animal lovers, we all want our pets and everyone else's pets, to live long, healthy lives. 

So I have no problem if you want to promote your company's food, while I will continue to post my experiences with foods, and praise organic dog food. That's the beauty of SM forum. All opinions, expressed with respect, are welcome.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604506


> Fresh Pet needs to reword this statement: "Few, *if any* pet *foods* are 100% organic." Party Animal's food ingredients are 100% organic. No, the added vitamins are not organic, but there are only 2 vitamin companies that I am aware of that make organic vitamins, and they do not make them for animals.[/B]


Yea, that is what I thought too!


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Suzan I love your response for many reasons!

1) Yes, manufacturing healthy food is VERY expensive! The huge companies pull it in and pack it up and ship it out without even putting a dime of CARE into their product!! No, we don't have the funds to put into completely 100% organic food (as of yet, not saying it might not happen, just don't know!)- but we are definitely different in that this food was created out of love for dogs, the hope that they can have something that is completely healthy and as fresh as you can get without cooking yourself or feeding raw, and the concept that the dog will love and thrive on the food! I, too, hope FP doesn't get bought; however, knowing the people there, I think it is highly unlikely that they'd let an enormous company decide they want a piece of this pie!!

2) Cooking for your dog really is a wonderful way to go- IF you know what you're doing. As long as you've researched and taken the time to work with knowledgeable people about canine nutrition, that's a fabulous way to go! Essentially with FreshPet, we've done that- we've researched with many vets, formulated it, and it's already slowly cooked, so all you need to do is cut it up. It's the feeling of knowing you're giving your pet something wonderful, although you didn't cook it yourself or work with experts in the field to create the mixture. And, for some people, it's a hassle because instead of opening a bag or a can that has preservatives and a shelf life, you must keep this in the fridge, and it expires shortly after you open it. Some people don't like that, and that's fine also. I do not think we will ever make a product that has a long shelf life because under our concept, it defeats the purpose of making a fresh pet food, if it can sit around for a while. Can't really call it fresh then, right?  

3) The smaller companies are what pet owners need- not just any pet owners though, people that love their dogs like we do- all of you on the forum; people who love their dogs so much and want the best, not only in food, but trends in doggy fashion, treats, beds, accessories, you name it! Even PETCOs really aren't that amazing of a place to shop anymore! Think about it- Petco does sell some highER end kibble, but I have yet to see some small company products in their stores (at least there aren't any in my area that carry these foods, although FreshPet is in a few and hoping to get into more). I make my dog's treats or I buy them from a local dog bakery to give the little guys business, like you do with your milk man (which I think is SO cool by the way!). If I want dog clothes, I buy them from online boutiques, from people that are on these forums who hand make dresses! Huge stores like Petco are nice to go in to and browse around, but I know that little stores, and little companies, like us, who may start out small and grow, are really the ones that are trying to better the industry and cater to those people like myself and you all, who want to give the business back to locals and people who really CARE about what they're doing and what they're making. They're not doing it because it's another dollar, they're doing it because they love dogs- their dogs, someone else's dogs, just DOGS! 

I totally agree with your points 100%! Now we just need to work on these #&*(#$ puppy mills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 13 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604567


> Suzan I love your response for many reasons!
> 
> 1) Yes, manufacturing healthy food is VERY expensive! The huge companies pull it in and pack it up and ship it out without even putting a dime of CARE into their product!! No, we don't have the funds to put into completely 100% organic food (as of yet, not saying it might not happen, just don't know!)- but we are definitely different in that this food was created out of love for dogs, the hope that they can have something that is completely healthy and as fresh as you can get without cooking yourself or feeding raw, and the concept that the dog will love and thrive on the food! I, too, hope FP doesn't get bought; however, knowing the people there, I think it is highly unlikely that they'd let an enormous company decide they want a piece of this pie!!
> 
> ...


Again, I am sorry for razing you earlier, and Thank Goodness your an awesome new member. I can tell you will be a great asset to this forum. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE


> Again, I am sorry for razing you earlier, and Thank Goodness your an awesome new member. I can tell you will be a great asset to this forum. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



Aww thank you  I appreciate it! There are wonderful people on here- it's so great to be involved with people who think on the same page about dogs as I do. Sometimes I think people find my intense dog-love a little weird...lol!!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

After reading about all the wonderful things that go into this food I decided to give it a try. My two have access to dry kibble 24/7, but hardly eat any. They get fed wet food once a day. They are never excited by it, ever. I have tried many different brands. 

So I made the journey over to Kroger ( I hope my local Publix will start carrying this ) and they tell me they don't have it. I told them really I just checked on line and they were listed on the list. After 10 minutes in the back they did find it. I think being a pet food that's needs refrigeration it will take time for them to figure out where to put it.

Anyway long story short my two went CRAZY over this. I have been feeding it for almost a week and I have never had my two dance and get excited when I tell them it's dinner time.

I know home cooking would be best, but for me and my crazy busy family this is a healthy alternative. I am just so happy that my two kids love it so much.Thanks for the good info on this tellywoo.


----------

